# [solved] Force version

## creiss

Hey all,

how can I force using kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9?

I tried putting 

```

<=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9 ~amd64

```

or

```

<=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9

```

or

```

=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9 ~amd64

```

or

```

=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9

```

into the /etc/portage/package.keywords file, but it still wants to emerge a higher version.

Any help would be awesome!

-Christian.

----------

## i92guboj

What you want is 

```

>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9

```

In package.mask instead.

----------

## creiss

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> What you want is 
> 
> ```
> 
> >sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9
> ...

 

But wouldn't that mean ">" larger, as in "this version, or later one if you have"?

----------

## i92guboj

 *creiss wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   What you want is 
> 
> ```
> 
> >sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9
> ...

 

That means "mask all versions of this package that are greater than this version". Note that this is package.mask, not package.keywords nor package.unmask.

As a consequence of masking all the versions above that, this will be the greatest version available of this package, so, it will be the one that portage will emerge.

----------

## creiss

A'ight,

Thank you   :Laughing: 

-Christian.

----------

